# Favourite Alchoholic Drinks



## esha (Mar 25, 2009)

What do you like to kick back with on a Friday night at a bar, or half spill when you're at a club, or sip on while watching a movie on a Saturday night curled up with your SO on a couch?

I've got to say, I love my Alexander Keiths. Some good beer. I'm not a huge fan of liquor but I will drink it. But sometimes I do get huge cravings for a nice glass of white wine mm.


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 25, 2009)

ah... I love a good LIT... 4 types of liquor, some sugar and a splash of cola makes a fine tea!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 25, 2009)

Long Island Iced Tea....MmMMMMmmm and I'm a sucker for Lime Margarita's, crushed, no salt rim


----------



## Karren (Mar 25, 2009)

Fat Tire Beer... I have a few when ever I'm in Colorado!! Where its brewed


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fat Tire Beer... I have a few when ever I'm in Colorado!! Where its brewed Intersting name.


----------



## Karren (Mar 25, 2009)

Its really good beer!! Kind of a pale ale!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its really good beer!! Kind of a pale ale! So it lightly tastes like dirty socks in soda water then?


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 25, 2009)

You'll never go wrong with a screwdriver if your bartender knows what they're doing.


----------



## esha (Mar 25, 2009)

Can't forget my favourite.... TEQUILA !!!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 25, 2009)

Midori Sour


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 25, 2009)

My favorite drink is Tuaca and Red Bull or Bud Light.

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fat Tire Beer... I have a few when ever I'm in Colorado!! Where its brewed haha I hate that beer and I live in Colorado!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 25, 2009)

I like boutique beers, especially james squire, beez neez, etc..

But, spirits wise, I really like caprioskas - brown sugar, crushed lime, vodka, soda/lemonade. Very refreshing


----------



## seedchan (Mar 25, 2009)

My bf has gotten me into Stella... oh, light beer.

My personal fav is forever Pina Coladas though. Mmmmm, coconut.


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *esha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can't forget my favourite.... TEQUILA !!! I used to do tequila shots but now since I have kids and have to get up in the morning, it just won't do.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 25, 2009)

I USED to love Margaritas, frozen, extra salt on rim...and Tequila Sunrises...

Now, anything citrus gives me heartburn so bad I end up having to make myself throw up.

So I stick to Bloody Marys, or beer. I don't get the opportunity to drink that often. Maybe once a month.


----------



## Lesley-Anne (Mar 25, 2009)

mmm sailor jerry and coke is my latest drink, not everywhere sells it though



other than that rosÃ© wine or malibu in the summer


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 25, 2009)

Tropical Sourz and Lemonade, Green Skittle Cocktails and Sambuca Shots haha. Basically drinks that taste like pop


----------



## Annelle (Mar 25, 2009)

Midori Sours and Key Lime Pie Martinis

Ooh...and pretty much any of those little mini Khalua pre-made drink thingies.

Also like moscato wines.


----------



## Karren (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like boutique beers, especially james squire, beez neez, etc..
But, spirits wise, I really like caprioskas - brown sugar, crushed lime, vodka, soda/lemonade. Very refreshing





No Victoria Bitters or Bulli Black? Lol. I thing I'd spend my weekends up in the Hunter Valley doing wine tasting if I lived near Sidney!!


----------



## Karren (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My favorite drink is Tuaca and Red Bull or Bud Light.
haha I hate that beer and I live in Colorado!

Obviously you haven't tried out local beer... Iron City? Lol. Acid mine drainage tastes better..


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 25, 2009)

I hate beer--wish I could drink it, as it is usually cheaper. Just can't stand the taste though. My favorites are a GOOD bloody mary, mojito, margarita--on the rocks, and Captain Morgan (Silver if they have it) and diet Coke.


----------



## DeJadela (Mar 25, 2009)

Mmmmmm I love Ameretto Sours (Did I spell that right) Oh and I love Long Island Ice t's


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't really drink.

It's not that I don't like it, I just don't want to drink it. I don't mind shandy or vodka with iron bru but I wouldn't ask for one, and I drink it very rarely.


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 25, 2009)

Red wine.

Or chilled white wine


----------



## cindyks625 (Mar 28, 2009)

A Margarita made with a smooth tequila, fresh lime juice, Cointreau and Grand Marnier!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 28, 2009)

i don't like beer at all! i drink cider instead- bulmers or magners, or very occasionally western's- but thats really alcoholic.

if we're talking cocktails mine's a sex on the beach please!!! or long island ice tea if i want to fall over after one drink


----------



## concordia87 (Apr 21, 2009)

I like to keep it simple. Jack and coke is what I usually drink, either that or margaritas. Mmm


----------



## usersassychick0 (Apr 21, 2009)

On my 19th just 2months ago, I went to Milestones for dinner and I had an Ultimate Bellini with a shot of raspberry vodka on the side.... it tasted soo good, just like fuzzy peaches, the candy !!


----------



## venus in furs (Apr 22, 2009)

My drink tasted are very similar to that of a Hollywood pensioner out of a Jackie Collins novel...a good ol' G&amp;T with a slice of lime. Bombay Sapphire is nice gin and the bottle is pretty also! I also like wine..any wine really, especially a nice Claret though. Martini's are very nice also.

I love White Russian cocktails- as a treat on occasion as they are choc full of cream!

I've tried to like beer but the taste makes me gag. I used to drink it at parties when there was nothing else and it made me really ill. As i am a few years older now i have cut down my drinking a lot.


----------



## ChocoMilkShake (Apr 23, 2009)

Since I'm not 21 yet,sad face, I can't go out to bars and order me a nice drink.

When I used to go to parties,I would just drink w/e they had.

But if I had to pick a favorite,it would be Pinia Colatas.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 25, 2009)

I like a nice beer.

My current fave is Big Rocks Traditional Ale. I also like Warthog, partially because none of my friends like it so I don't have to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cocobirdi (Apr 25, 2009)

Rum Island Iced Tea (my at-home-drinking-with-the-friends staple, by Bacardi), followed closely by a good Appletini that's mixed just right, not too sweet, not too strong. I'm not really a bar person but when I'm out I tend to ask for a recommendation. I had a blueberry sour thing last time i went out and it was FABULOUS... wish i could remember what it was called.


----------

